# Solid Bibliography on Calvinism



## jawyman (Sep 5, 2007)

Does anyone have a really good solid bib on Calvinism? Thank you.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 9, 2007)

Jeff -- There is an extensive and helpful bibliography on "Works Broadly on Calvinism and God's Sovereignty" in Steele, David N., Thomas, Curtis C. & Quinn, S. Lance, _The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended and Documented_ (2nd ed., 2004), pp. 73-138.


----------

